# Still waiting on Sambo uniform to arrive from Russia



## Brandon Miller (Jul 10, 2019)

I ordered my first Sambo full uniform exactly 3 weeks ago from Krepish-Ya company in Russia. I knew it would take awhile but it’s been 3 weeks since I ordered it. Surprised it hasn’t arrived yet.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 10, 2019)

How much did it cost?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 10, 2019)

The gear is arguably some of the best in the Sambo world. I’m pretty sure that company supplies the Russian national team. I paid around $150 total. Absolute Force is the only sambo manufacturer in the U.S. and they charge around $177 for the same set after shipping costs but you’ll get your gear within 5 days. Absolute Force is lower quality and more expensive. I got the high quality stuff for cheaper but I guess I’m being impatient.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 10, 2019)

I just tracked it. It hadn’t moved since July 3rd after it was released from Russia. It’s currently in New York with USPS. It will prob make it to Texas by Saturday.


----------

